# Edge Keeps Switching Channels While in Standby



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

My TiVo Edge is the first DVR I've ever owned (have had Premieres, Roamios, and Bolts) where every time I start to watch something and switch everything on, I find it on some other channel than where I left it. I purposely leave the Edge on the local ABC station but when I start to use it, it has somehow switched to another station like NBC or the CW. Anyone know if I somehow missed a setting to have it stay on last station used?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Hello?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lujan said:


> Hello?


Perhaps no one has heard of your problem. My first step would be to disable power saving. The box should not change channels. But I never use Standby. It could be a new bug.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

If you always want to have a certain channel on tap, you can also setup a daily manual recording for 12 or 24 hours, and have it set to keep at most 1 -- so you'll always have a nice buffer.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps no one has heard of your problem. My first step would be to disable power saving. The box should not change channels. But I never use Standby. It could be a new bug.


Actually, I should have not used the word "Standby". I keep it On all the time so it switches channels between uses, whereas, all the other TiVos would be on the channel I last used.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

wendlan said:


> If you always want to have a certain channel on tap, you can also setup a daily manual recording for 12 or 24 hours, and have it set to keep at most 1 -- so you'll always have a nice buffer.


Not sure what you mean by this? What do you mean "for 12 or 24 hours" and "keep at most 1". I now have a manual recording setup for Mon - Fri for 5 minutes.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

lujan said:


> Not sure what you mean by this? What do you mean "for 12 or 24 hours" and "keep at most 1". I now have a manual recording setup for Mon - Fri for 5 minutes.


Sorry - setup a manual recording from 12am to 12am every day, and configure to keep at most 1 so that it's deleted every day and doesn't fill up your drive. I don't remember if there is a limit on the maximum length of recording (though it might be 12 hours?) if so - you can record multiple 12 hours blocks.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps no one has heard of your problem. My first step would be to disable power saving. The box should not change channels. But I never use Standby. It could be a new bug.


Power saving is already disabled.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

wendlan said:


> Sorry - setup a manual recording from 12am to 12am every day, and configure to keep at most 1 so that it's deleted every day and doesn't fill up your drive. I don't remember if there is a limit on the maximum length of recording (though it might be 12 hours?) if so - you can record multiple 12 hours blocks.


Thanks, I get it but won't this only leave one tuner available to record? For instance tonight I had two simultaneous recordings and this won't work with the manual recording going for 24 hours since the Edge only has two tuners.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Check Recording History?

-KP


----------

